# What are your Least Favorite Foods?



## dougiezerts (May 10, 2007)

*Least Favorite Foods*

What are your least favorite foods--foods that make you nausious just thinking about?  Here's some of mine:
Pepper--The vegetable, not the spice.  I will avoid anything with it in it.  Doesn't matter if it's green, red, or yellow.
Peas--Although I do like the dried wasabi peas that are now popular.
Nuts--Especially peanuts.  I do like Chinese food cooked in peanut oil.
Pork and ham--I don't HATE them, but they aren't my favorite meats.
Liver--Is it possible to cook it so it doesn't have that unpleasant aftertaste?


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 10, 2007)

brussle sprouts when they are steamed. I like em when they are baked (just some evoo, S&P and pop em in the oven...o ya) but they absolutly repulse me when they are cooked any other way!

also beats - yet once again i like em if they are baked same method of as the BS.

in general I'm not to crazy about Chinese food.

That was harder then I thought it would be! I guess I'm not exactly a picky eater


----------



## CherryRed (May 10, 2007)

If I don't like a food it's usually about consistency rather than taste. The one exception is cilantro - for some reason I really am not a fan.


----------



## VIDEODROME (May 10, 2007)

pickled eggs


----------



## ChefJune (May 11, 2007)

rutabaga, cilantro, tofu, pepperoni sausage, cottage cheese, chittlins, halvah, lutefisk, raisins, brains, bugs

Not too many things I won't eat, but ooooooooooh boy! don't give me those things I can't stand!


----------



## redkitty (May 11, 2007)

VIDEODROME said:
			
		

> pickled eggs



I second that, and people eat them lots here in England!  YUK!

Cilantro and garlic bother my stomach so I don't eat them.


----------



## expatgirl (May 11, 2007)

any organ meats (liver, brains, kidneys, etc. etc. etc.), also cauliflower, horsemeat(it's a fav in Kazakhstan),  caribou (another fav in Alaska)brussle sprouts, and lima bean.  I guess that's enough for one post.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2007)

What comes to mind at the moment is:

Beets
Cauliflower
Liver (from 4 legged animals)
Parsnips
Turnips


----------



## Barb L. (May 11, 2007)

Cooked spinach
Lima beans
Cottage cheese 
Mayonaise
Thats it for now!


----------



## CherryRed (May 11, 2007)

Wow I thought I was the only one who didn't like cilantro. Everyone I tell about it thinks I'm nuts! But it's nice to see I'm not alone.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 11, 2007)

Normal MUSTARD. Makes me gag.  Like the garbage you would get on a hamburger if ate at a fast food place.  will gag on it.

PICKLES - again, will gag on them.  If they have been anywhere near my food i won't be able to eat it.

ICEBERG LETTUCE - disgusting worthless food product.  Can take it off of my food and still eat it, but it also makes me gag.


----------



## Robo410 (May 11, 2007)

I really like most things cooked properly.  Organs and gaggy seafood like eel and octopus are fine with me.  Got no problem with the root veggies etc.  However, if you boil it till it's spreadable, toss it.  I don't like mush--   not in veggies or in fruits.  However, I do in legumes and grains so polenta or pea soup are fine by me.  I don't have a big sweet tooth, so most deserts are wasted on me and I now avoid them.  A little goes a long way and I don't need the calories.  (But a fine piece of artisinal dark chocolate is worth it to me!!)


----------



## YT2095 (May 11, 2007)

most things Mushy/slimey or contain egg.


----------



## legend_018 (May 11, 2007)

I don't like.

1. beets
2. mushy asparagus
3. cooked cabbage
4. not really into canned veggies and veggies that are cooked in the microwave sometimes. Example: Canned green beans "yuck", but fresh green beans "yum". 
5. unless it's mixed with something like in a recipe, not big on cottage cheese

I know there is probably more, but can't think of them right now. 

When I was younger,  just like a lot of us I'm guessing, I was pretty picky. Wouldn't eat chinese or seafood and many many other things. It's funny how we outgrow this and start liking more and more foods.


----------



## Alix (May 11, 2007)

Cooked turnip.
Cottage cheese.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (May 11, 2007)

Peas
Eggs
Tomatos
Baked beans
Oysters, mussels, other weird seafood lol..


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 11, 2007)

Rice cakes.  Just eat a styrofoam cup and be done with it.

Turnips and beets taste like dirt to me.

Jello and Kool-aid--wait, that isn't really food, is it?


----------



## Yakuta (May 11, 2007)

Skin of chicken, duck or any other poultry.  I don't like it crispy or any other way.   (KFC buckets is my top pick in unfavorites)
Organ meat - Comes from being fed liver, kidneys and brain as a child but we were never given a choice, had to eat what was on the table. 
Turnips 
Most canned products (except tomatoes and creamed corn)
Lamb which is for the most part very gamey and strong for my taste (I prefer goat to lamb)
And as others indicated any overcooked veggies.  There is not much nutrition left after it's been cooked to a mush

On the other end I have never met an herb that I did not like and the same applies to nuts.


----------



## Foodfiend (May 11, 2007)

Lima beans, kidney beans, pinto beans, white beans, red beans, black-eyed peas, cauliflower, okra, ham, fried eggs, squash, cottage cheese, yogurt, dark brown mustard, dijon mustard, steak sauce (why ruin a good steak by putting steak sauce on it?  I never understood that concept!), black olives, there's probably more but this is all I could think of right now.


----------



## ChefJune (May 11, 2007)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> ...Most canned products (except tomatoes and creamed corn)


 if you knew what was in creamed corn..........


----------



## amber (May 11, 2007)

Radishes and cauliflower, and most organ meats, and anything with curry sauce, I cannot stomach the smell of curry.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 11, 2007)

I forgot to add that I can not stand things like canned mushrooms, or any canned veggies for that matter (except tomatoes)


----------



## goodgiver (May 11, 2007)

Cooked Turnips
Anything else I can pretty much tolarate


----------



## Yakuta (May 11, 2007)

ChefJune, after your comment about creamed corn (and thanks for sparing me from knowing whats all in there) I think I will pass it whenever I see it in the isle .  Your comments were successful in sowing the seeds of doubt in me, I personally detest canned foods and only use it if I have no other options.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 11, 2007)

I was raised to try "at least a bite" before banning something from my diet.  That said, I've never tried & will NEVER try brains or sweetbreads.  There's too much textural & visual there for me to be able to enjoy them.

As far as something I've tried & definitely dislike:  both beef & calves liver.  

Other than that, I'm pretty much game for anything within reason - lol!!!


----------



## dougiezerts (May 11, 2007)

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Cooked spinach
> Lima beans
> Cottage cheese
> Mayonaise
> Thats it for now!


I'm glad there's someone else who doesn't like mayo!  Never liked it, if it's on a hamburger at a restaurant I'll take my knife and try to get as much of it off as I can!


----------



## Katie H (May 11, 2007)

I really had to think about this.  First thing that came to mind was Brussels sprouts.  My mother always tried to get us to eat them by telling us we were eating "baby" cabbages.  Yeah, right!

Tofu is not high on my list.  Although, it is one of the main components of hot and sour soup, which is one of Buck's favorites.

Except for things like brains and sweetbreads, I'm pretty much good to go with most foods.  Except for...bugs, as someone else mentioned.  Don't do bugs.  Or chilled monkey brains.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 11, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Tofu is not high on my list.  Although, it is one of the main components of hot and sour soup, which is one of Buck's favorites.
> 
> Except for things like brains and sweetbreads, I'm pretty much good to go with most foods.



How can you not like tofu?? it is one of the best ingredeints as it is so versetile!!! it takes on so many different flavours (whatever your cooking it with for that fact!)
I have a recipe for baked tofu that is to die for! (for me anyway!), put a bit of lemon on it and mmmmmmmmm it's good!!

I'm confused, you are the second person to mention sweetbread, isn't it just sweet bread, or do i have the wrong picture??


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 11, 2007)

Organ meats,okra,steamed cabbage,mackeral,smoked oysters,spam,overly smoked foods or any food that is cooked badly.I know there are more just cant think of them yet.


----------



## Katie H (May 11, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> I'm confused, you are the second person to mention sweetbread, isn't it just sweet bread, or do i have the wrong picture??



SurvivorGirl,

Sweetbreads are the thymus gland or pancreas of a young animal.  Belongs to the "organ meats" category.  Nothing you would want to put butter and jam on.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 11, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> SurvivorGirl,
> 
> Sweetbreads are the thymus gland or pancreas of a young animal.  Belongs to the "organ meats" category.  Nothing you would want to put butter and jam on.


o, so i was getting the wrong picture in my head
you had me wondering there


----------



## JoAnn L. (May 11, 2007)

Anything that has ever lived in the water. (fish, lobsters, shrimp, etc.)


----------



## JCook (May 11, 2007)

I am not a picky eater but some things I don't like are 

tomatoes
mustard
brussel sprouts
scrambled eggs


----------



## mudbug (May 14, 2007)

a lotta of the veggies
the organ meats (can eat rumaki without gagging, though)
ditto on the creamed corn, canned or "scallopped" (won't tell you what I think it looks like - you can guess already)
liver


----------



## MacEnCheese (May 22, 2007)

Hmm let's see, I don't really like eating raw foods such as sushi. I'm scared I might get sick.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 2, 2007)

cooked carrots .. make me gag ..
stewed sausage .. this was dinner once a week when i was young


----------



## sattie (Jun 2, 2007)

Meatloaf.... although I did see a version of it on Good Eats that would make me reconsider trying it.

Cooked carrots

Peas... of any sort except for split pea soup 

Beets

Uni

I would say organ type foods, but I have never really tried any so I can't knock it before I have tried it!!!


----------



## middie (Jun 2, 2007)

Veggies
Seafood
Organ meats
Melons


----------



## Renee Attili (Jun 2, 2007)

Raw onions or peppers (like them cooked though)
Anything that has mayo in it or on it
I also have an issue with food that has things in it that I can't identify
for example- I love Chinese food until I look at it to closely at it,then, I can't eat it. ( Okay I know that probably means something on some deep psychological level, but, I don't want to know)


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 2, 2007)

Goodness Middie - you don't like ANY vegetables?  What do you eat - just meat & poultry?  Surely there must be some vegetables you like.


----------



## middie (Jun 2, 2007)

Okay potatos corn and green beans. I'm just starting to like onons (cooked in some shape or form)
Other than that *eck*


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 2, 2007)

What about salads?  Do you eat salads?

Really, I'm just concerned about health here.  I've never heard of anyone who didn't like vegetables - period.  And just potatoes, corn, & green beans are not enough to keep you healthy.

Perhaps it's the way you've had vegetables cooked that's turned you off?  I absolutely hated all canned vegetables except for corn.  Then I had them freshly cooked until just crisp/tender & fell in love with all of them.  Not to mention all the different kinds of vegetables out there.  Certainly you haven't tried them all - cooked properly.

I think you should start experimenting more.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 2, 2007)

*Leasts vavorites*

In inverse order:

3.   Eyeball
In the early 70's I was at an international   pot-luck organized and attended by members of many congregations led by Babtists and Mormans.  There were folks from all over the world but we were well represented by Vietnamese, some of whom had been recently airlifted from atop our Saigon embassy. I opened a seaweed package and found an eyeball staring up at me.  I might eat an eyeball if it doesn't require eye to eye contact but I will never go looking for one.

2.  Canned carrots.
In my opinion canned carrots taste awful!  Raw carrots are inexpensive, taste great, easy to cook, and will keep long without refrigeration.  Canning might be useful in third world environments but I can't imagine any circumstance that would cause me to buy them.

1.  Foie gras.
So far, this is the one and only food that I have never tasted and still feel compelled from which to forever abstain.  It is not so much the inhumane treatment of the goose, as the bourgeoisie attitude of the FoodTV generation that causes me to boycott foie gras.


----------



## sattie (Jun 2, 2007)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> In inverse order:
> 
> 1. Foie gras.
> So far, this is the one and only food that I have never tasted and still feel compelled from which to forever abstain. It is not so much the inhumane treatment of the goose, as the bourgeoisie attitude of the FoodTV generation that causes me to boycott foie gras.


 
I am with you on the Foie gras... I have never tried it myself and never will.


----------



## Claire (Jun 4, 2007)

Grits and collard greens.  I've tried and tried and tried again because I have a lot of southern friends who tell me I don't like them because no one has "prepared them right."  Luckily I'm one of those folk who can eat a bite or three of everything and anything in the name of being polite.  Oh, yes; believe it or not, I don't care for salmon.


----------



## evenstranger (Jun 4, 2007)

Pickled beets, organ meat (mostly, still enjoy chicken gizzards occasionally), blue cheese (when your cheese turns blue, it's time to get new cheese!). And other than that, I can't think of much else. Wife dislikes celery and olives. And she's not fond of mangos.


----------



## Caine (Jun 4, 2007)

Onions and I have a mutual non-aggression pact. I don't eat them, and they don't hurt me!


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

most organ meats other than sweetbreads
tomatoes
dill
zucchini


----------



## Toots (Jun 4, 2007)

Liver & Onions
Head Cheese
Beets
Beer (technically not a food but I can't stand beer!)
chittlins


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

Toots said:
			
		

> Liver & Onions
> Head Cheese
> Beets
> Beer (technically not a food but I can't stand beer!)
> chittlins


unless you are eating pure cane sugar, you are eating sugar made with beets


----------



## middie (Jun 4, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> What about salads? Do you eat salads?
> 
> Really, I'm just concerned about health here. I've never heard of anyone who didn't like vegetables - period. And just potatoes, corn, & green beans are not enough to keep you healthy.
> 
> ...


 
I have. Believe me I have. I'll just stick with my V-8


----------



## sunnygrl_ks (Jun 5, 2007)

woops dbl post


----------



## sunnygrl_ks (Jun 5, 2007)

bananas,
cold cheese, american all the time, any form
cream cheese in most preps. except stuffed mushrooms... yum
batter fried shrimp, cold cocktail shrimp
chocolate with mint or fruit flavoring...
peanuts/cashews
kiwi
strawberry flavored stuff
cream filled junk food (twinkies, ding dongs)


thats prob. more than enough to list, i'll stop now


----------



## Caine (Jun 6, 2007)

dougiezerts said:
			
		

> What are your least favorite foods--foods that make you nausious just thinking about?


 
Anything with high fructose corn syrup and/or hydrogenated vegetable oil in it.


----------



## babyhuggies (Jun 6, 2007)

bananas~plain old bananas ..yuck. But i love banana bread.
foods the are to Spicey hot


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 6, 2007)

Did'n t we have the same thread a while ago?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 6, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Did'n t we have the same thread a while ago?



lol, I know right? Deja Vu...

I think that one is it, CharlieD...


Ballut, I don't like it AT ALL!
Mushrooms, I can go either way, don't care for the texture too much.


----------



## bandonjan (Jun 6, 2007)

any organ meat, blood sausage, crab, pickled pigs feet,
head cheese, limberger(sp) cheese, fat on the outside
of a steak, (marbling ok), bugs and probably more...


----------



## sunnygrl_ks (Jun 6, 2007)

deleted... didn't read before posting


----------



## Treklady (Jun 7, 2007)

Yellow Squash, unless it is in a stirfry, them I can tolerate it.

Veal, because that is just inhumane and cruel.

Squid, it's a texture issue. *shudders*

Also, I don't do fried eggs and the yellow squash, because my mother forced me to eat them as a child, and I would nearl have to gag this food down. That is why I do not force my children to eat anything. I do encourage them to try a bite of something. 

I could never understand why parents forced their children to eat something they did not like. If the shoe were on the other foot, would they want somoene forcing them to eat something they did not like? I don't think so.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 7, 2007)

> Veal, because that is just inhumane and cruel.


What?  depends upon where you buy your meat.  If you shop at places like costco, ALL the meat is inhumanely raised!  otoh, much of the meat that is marketed today comes from animals that are humanely and sustainably raised. You just have to check your sources.  Sure, it costs more, but it's better for your health, and their well being!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 7, 2007)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> Most canned products (except tomatoes and creamed corn)
> And as others indicated any overcooked veggies. There is not much nutrition left after it's been cooked to a mush


 
Ditto, I would rather have a plate of raw veggies and some ranch. I cant stand canned veggies.  Since I started making soups, I don't even bother with canned soup anymore.  I will, however, add cream of mushroom soup to a recipie.

I'm beginning to really not like mayonaise. I used to have, what I called "Wish Samiches" when I was a kid.  Just mayo on bread wishing there was some meat in there. 

Others are: All nuts (except pine for cooking and macadamia), any organ I will not touch ...that didn't sound right....you get the idea.


----------



## Trip (Jun 10, 2007)

Peppers - something about their texture
Onions - they don't like me so I return the favour

so of course the first time I had supper with my now hubby and his parents they had kebobs with onions, peppers, mushrooms and chicken... made myself eat the peppers, didn't mind the chicken and mushrooms... but figure would make a worse impression hanging in the bathroom for the rest of the night then not eatting the onions.


----------



## doe1260 (Jun 10, 2007)

sauerkraut... can't stand the smell, texture, taste... but DH loves it, so I make it..  ICK!


----------

